Startup is a “rent any physical good” platform. Discuss challenges, pros and cons - chirau
======
sharemywin
-very few people want to rent their stuff out

-delivery is a problem, cost as much as rental

\- small commission

\- very general so CAC would be huge.

~~~
chirau
>> Very few people want to rent their stuff out.

How far true is this? Do you have any evidence for this claim? I'd think, at
least, for things like tools that people keep for a rainy day, they'd rather
put them to good use. No?

~~~
sharemywin
I read an article about a guy that tried do a sports equipment rental site.
didn't work. Turned out when he talked to retail businesses about %1 of their
sales was rental.

